# RF remote for the R 15



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

When will this be available ?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

The new DirecTV remote, the RF34, will come out August 22 I think and should be the remote your looking for.


----------



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

great !, hope it dont cost to much.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

The real question is when will the software be released? It is my understanding that I can use the RC24 I have from my HD receiver (which is RF capable) once the software comes out.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> The real question is when will the software be released? It is my understanding that I can use the RC24 I have from my HD receiver (which is RF capable) once the software comes out.


From what was posted here the release of the software to support the RF remote and the actual remote will go hand in hand.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> From what was posted here the release of the software to support the RF remote and the actual remote will go hand in hand.


Well, if they sold us remotes and it didn't work with the box when we received them, they'd have a lot of angry customers complaining. I can't see them shipping a remote until the box is capable of using it. :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Well, if they sold us remotes and it didn't work with the box when we received them, they'd have a lot of angry customers complaining. I can't see them shipping a remote until the box is capable of using it. :grin:


Yes I agree, was just answering the above question


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> From what was posted here the release of the software to support the RF remote and the actual remote will go hand in hand.


Roughly.... No so much the sale of the RC33RF (or RC34)... more so when they have the RC33RF-K (or RC34-K)...

Note: I have conflicting responses if it is RC33RF or RC34 (hence the reference)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Roughly.... No so much the sale of the RC33RF (or RC34)... more so when they have the RC33RF-K (or RC34-K)...
> 
> Note: I have conflicting responses if it is RC33RF or RC34 (hence the reference)


The difference is? One is the remote only and the other is a kit?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> The difference is? One is the remote only and the other is a kit?


Exactly... The Kit comes with the Antenna that you would need on the receiver.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

If the software update timeline is anything like 10c8, then youll be able to buy the remote on Aug 22, but have to wait till sometime in december to actually use it.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

d0ug said:


> If the software update timeline is anything like 10c8, then youll be able to buy the remote on Aug 22, but have to wait till sometime in december to actually use it.


Hench my question. My R15 came with the antenna and I have a RF capable remote that has all the functions of the IR remote that cma ewith my R15 but is RF capable form my HD receiver. So I have everything I need OTHER THAN THE SOFTWARE.

All I care about is the software release NOT the release of the remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Your R15 came with an antenna?

Hmm.... someone must have known you where going to use it that way, as standard the R15 DOESN'T come with an antenna...


----------



## Wally of Escondido (Aug 14, 2006)

I ordered my R-15 with the RF and RF remote it came with both RF and IR and have had both for a long time now. I don't like the remotes! It's a real pain to go upstairs every time I want to change anything. My old receiver worked with the RF from the day it came out (Sony) and it is in the 5th wheel trailer now and connected to the TracVision and that works out well as I can controll it from the bedroom.

I check the settings every Sunday on the R-15 with hopes of seeing the RF enabled!!!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wally of Escondido said:


> I ordered my R-15 with the RF and RF remote it came with both RF and IR and have had both for a long time now. I don't like the remotes! It's a real pain to go upstairs every time I want to change anything. My old receiver worked with the RF from the day it came out (Sony) and it is in the 5th wheel trailer now and connected to the TracVision and that works out well as I can controll it from the bedroom.
> 
> I check the settings every Sunday on the R-15 with hopes of seeing the RF enabled!!!


When did they start selling the R15 with the RF Remote? I have never seen this and to the best of my knowledge the RF remote for it still isn't released.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The RC24 remote is RF and is available... but as far as I know...
The R15 isn't shipping with that remote.

Mostly what I have seen is people have picked the pieces up from H20's and other places.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your R15 came with an antenna?
> 
> Hmm.... someone must have known you where going to use it that way, as standard the R15 DOESN'T come with an antenna...


Well I didn't install it so I guess the installers could have gotten it out of their truck (not sure if you remember but I had the thread where the installers said the R15 was already RF capable) but there is one on there and I didn't put it on.

I have the RC24 from my H20 but I can't enable RF in the remote options in the R15 menus...well to be honest I haven't tried in about a month...is there something I missed? Is the RF capability released?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, the RF option has not been released in the R15 yet.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyone know if tomorrow is still going to be the big day? Any new news?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The remote it already released... not sure about the Kit.

And I still haven't gotten a reply on when the R15 code will be updated.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The price for the remote "RF23 is $25


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Is the remote worth getting? I have the stock remote and a RC24 (?) from the HD receiver in my home theater...these seem the same to me other than the RF capability of the 24 and it was my intention to just use that (don't need RF in the HT) and not have to buy anything but if the new remote is a significant improvement.....

Are there any images yet? I heard it is laid out differently.
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> Is the remote worth getting? I have the stock remote and a RC24 (?) from the HD receiver in my home theater...these seem the same to me other than the RF capability of the 24 and it was my intention to just use that (don't need RF in the HT) and not have to buy anything but if the new remote is a significant improvement.....
> 
> Are there any images yet? I heard it is laid out differently.
> Thanks


I should have a review later this week.

Everything I have been told, it is layed out exactly the same way as the RC23/24


----------



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

I did call Directv about this remote and they have no idea when it will be released for the r-15. The rf remote is only available for the HD receiver, not the r-15. While I really like the DVR, it does seem buggy at times. Changing channels is very slow at times and a RF remote would really help. And forget about Active, I wont even look at Active anymore and refuse to enter my zip code.I think its time for a new box, again.


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

I got 2 new R15s and 1 new H20 yesterday. Got 2 R23s and 1 R24. AM using 1 of the R23s in RF mode on ny H20. Looks like I or the installer mixed them up.

Does this mean both 23 and 24 are RF capable? or maybe I am not inRF mode on the H20


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wallyjar said:


> I got 2 new R15s and 1 new H20 yesterday. Got 2 R23s and 1 R24. AM using 1 of the R23s in RF mode on ny H20. Looks like I or the installer mixed them up.
> 
> Does this mean both 23 and 24 are RF capable?


Umm..... unless something happened at the manufacturing plant, the RC23 doesn't have the ability to do RF.

when using the RC23, with the H20....
Check to see if the blue light flashes (power), if it does... you are not using RF


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

Installer said he set up RF but he did not. Sorry I took him at his wordand did not play with RF until this conversation. R24 is RF R23 is not.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Is the new remote the "Big Button" remote? Or is this new remote not on the DTV site?

No way am I getting the "Big Button" remote, it looks like something you would buy for $5 at Radio Shack.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The new remotes are not on DirecTV's website yet.

The model numbers are RC32 and RC32RF and RC32RFk

I am not sure if the RC32RF and RC32k are actually available yet.
The RF32 is available if you call.

The Big Button remote is for a nich market... you are exactly right, it does look like one of those from Radio Shack.... but it actually works well on my desk with the FlipTop... definently not good for the DVRs.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

I sent an email to customer service about this and haven't gotten a response yet...I am sure it will be something vague but I am interested to see what the "official" position on the R15 and RF is.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

You'll get a faster, more personal reponse from Investor Relations.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well nearly 24 hours and still no response to my email sent to customer service.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

If I had an RF remote for each of my three R15s, would the remotes interfere with each other or would they only operate the receiver I specify?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Anthony said:


> If I had an RF remote for each of my three R15s, would the remotes interfere with each other or would they only operate the receiver I specify?


No (kinda), the RF Frequency auth code, is composed partly of the RID of the box.

They have so many different RID codes out there, the chances of you having more then 1 box with a combination that results in the same string would be EXTREMLEY rare.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well I finally got an answer...well sort of...I got a reply. Wendy from CS sent me an email appologixing for the confusion and a link to some news page...of course the link was dead and there was no other info in the email. 

This sucks.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I just got off the phone with DIRECTV, after ordering the RC34-RF/K Remote. This is the new RF model for use with the R-15 DVR. The CSR _thinks_, but is not certain, that this is the correct RF unit for the HR20, he cannot be certain because their computer references have not yet been updated for the HR20. I made sure I got the order item with the "/K" suffix (for Kit), which means it includes the RF antenna for the back of the R-15.

The CSR warned me that the RF Remote will not be operational until the next software upgrade for the R-15. That upgrade is expected to be distributed within the next three to four weeks.

And yes - it cost me $25. In my book, that's a bargain!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The RC32K is the Kit... comes with an antenna and the RC32RF remote

This is not the remote that comes with HR20 (that is the RC24).
It will eventually be the one, but not right now.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Earl,

Notice this was the RC*34*-RF/K that I just ordered. Your response just now speaks to the RC*32*K. Perhaps they are all one and the same?

I've tried following your trail on the RF Remotes, but you lost me in the dust --
You've mentioned the RC23, RC24, RF23, RC32, RC33 sometimes, and the RC34 -- and that's been in a couple of different threads.

The CSR did think that this RC34-RF/K would be the correct RF remote for the HR20. His computer clearly indicated the RC*34*-RF/K as the proper RF unit for the R-15.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

gct said:


> Earl,
> 
> Notice this was the RC*34*-RF/K that I just ordered. Your response just now speaks to the RC*32*K. Perhaps they are all one and the same?
> 
> ...


there is no RC34 only the RC32


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gct said:


> Earl,
> 
> Notice this was the RC*34*-RF/K that I just ordered. Your response just now speaks to the RC*32*K. Perhaps they are all one and the same?
> 
> ...


Sorry... typos on my part:

The 5 remotes that are out there (there are some others)

RC23 - The one that comes with the R15
RC24 - The one that comes with the H20, HR20 (RF remote)

RC32 - The new replacement for the RC23
RC32RF - The new replacement for the RC24
RC32BB - The Big Button Remote

There is the RC32RFk which is the RC32RF with an antenna for the unit.

FYI: Those of you that are sitting on pins and needles waiting for my review on those remotes (and those of you that are losing sleep over it, and threatning to sue because I didn't get the review done last week.... and lambasting a DirecTV manager for over 2 hours....... )

I am waiting to get my RC32RF remote, so I can do the review of both the RC32 and the RC32RF at the same time.

So once I get it... the review will be up


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Are you allowed to post photos with your review? If so please do, I am on the fence as to weather or not I should order this remote or use what I have.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

For the RC23 remote, last night one of my dogs broke the little piece that covers the sensor off and why are there two IR/RF sensors there ? ie... looking at the front of the remote head on, the little piece broke off and there are two sensors there not one like other remotes have.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well I was just on the phone for 30 min with DTV and here is what I learned:

Not a damn thing. 

What I got from level 1 was that I could buy the RC32RF and she thought I should then have RF capability. Then I went up a level and that tech quickly transfered me on. At level 3 the guy looked into the releases and found nothing...I asked a few more questions and he said if I would hold he would do some more looking....after 5 min on hold he came back and said that there is no date for a release of software to allow the R15 to use its RF capabilities. His story was that the RC32RF was a general release of a new replacement remote which would work with any of their receivers...the RF capabilities allow the use of RF with the H20 and other currently RF capable receivers.

This whole process has been very frustrating.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> For the RC23 remote, last night one of my dogs broke the little piece that covers the sensor off and why are there two IR/RF sensors there ? ie... looking at the front of the remote head on, the little piece broke off and there are two sensors there not one like other remotes have.


I noticed that the other night too. I wonder if one is a IR receiver and one is a sender? Or maybe one is for D mode and the other is for AV1,AV2, and TV? That would explain how it always makes the D* receiver blink everytime you hit a button in another mode.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Both my R-15's came with antennas but with RC23 remotes, and my H20 came with the antenna and an RC24 remote. So what do I have? RF? 

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> Well I was just on the phone for 30 min with DTV and here is what I learned:
> 
> Not a damn thing.
> 
> ...


Everything the Level 3 guy told you is 100% right.
The only two RF enabled receivers are the H20 and the HR20.

Right now, I have no date on when the RF support is going to be added to the R15. Many months ago, when the RC32RF remote was announced, the support on the R15 eas expected at the same time as the RC32RF-Kit availability.

Obviously something has changed, and I have not gotten an update for it.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's the e-mail I received today:

Thank you for writing. I am sorry if this causes any inconvenience. Unfortunately we have no information available on any plans to upgrade the R-15 receiver to be RF capable.

There is a jack on the back of your receiver to plug in an RF receiver. We do sell an RF remote at this time but it does not come with the RF receiver your R-15 receiver would require.

Thanks again for writing. I hope you find this information helpful.

Sincerely,
DIRECTV Customer Service

They don't know a damn thing.


----------

